# 1 ... 2... 3D ! à vos macs !



## anntraxh (26 Mai 2004)

Depuis la création de ce forum Portfolio, il y a déjà quelques mois, je m'attends à voir surgir un thread consacré à vos réalisations en 3D, images, films d'animation ...
Rien ne vient ... et pourtant je sais que certains des macgénérationneurs et macgénérationneuses ( coucou Paul !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) sont des fervents de ce type de création !

J'ouvre donc cet espace, bien que je ne sois qu'une néophyte dans ce domaine 
avec une simple image d'un bracelet (modélisé dans Amapi et rendu Bryce 3D) 






à vous ...


----------



## tornade13 (26 Mai 2004)

J'adore ce type de réalisation que je met souvent en fond d'ecran, ah si j'etais doué je m'y mettrais


----------



## iMax (26 Mai 2004)

Aïe, déja que je suis nul en dessin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai d'autant plus d'admiration pour celles et ceux qui dessinent des choses comme ça


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2004)

En voici quelques uns from me...







Des jeux des différences...































(Sur Lightwave)


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2004)

Joli...


----------



## anntraxh (27 Mai 2004)

j'aime beaucoup aussi ton travail, bravo !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Mai 2004)

Très bonne idée de thread Anne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu ouvres ce thread avec une bien jolie création, à quand la mise en production?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime beaucoup également le travail de patlek. 








Je serais un spectateur passif de ce thread, c'est quoi la 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (déjà que j'ai du mal avec la 2D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2004)

C'est super ce genre de truc (Anne &amp; patlek)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je supose qu'il est nécéssaire d'avoir au moins un G4 bien gonflé en RAM non? Pask'avec mon pauv' viel iMac G3 j'ai peur que ca coince un peu... Non?

En tous cas bravo


----------



## patlek (28 Mai 2004)

Avec un G3 600 et 768 de ram, c' est bon, çà passe...


----------



## Muludovski (29 Mai 2004)

Attention, les 3 secondes d'anim qui suivent ne jouent pas du tout dans la même catégorie que ce qui précède: La modélisation est super minimale, et je n'ai aucune formation!!! Alors vous foutez pas trop de ma gueule, ok?  :rose:

C'est fait avec le toujours plus puissant (et gratuit) Blender , et ça s'appelle Guantanamo Style  (600 Ko)

A+


----------



## anntraxh (29 Mai 2004)

La première animation de ce thread !   

Et un amateur de Blender ...  il est vrai que ce soft peut paraître un peu complexe au départ, mais comme tu le dis , il est puissant et  *gratuit* !
J'espère qu'il y aura des émules ...


----------



## starbus (3 Juin 2004)

Sans prétentions


----------



## starbus (3 Juin 2004)

Le bureaux de Son Altesse Serenissime " Moi "


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> La première animation de ce thread !
> 
> Et un amateur de Blender ...  il est vrai que ce soft peut paraître un peu complexe au départ, mais comme tu le dis , il est puissant et  *gratuit* !
> J'espère qu'il y aura des émules ...




    Ca a l'air vraiment trop puissant ce truc! Faudra que j'essaye


----------



## stivvff (3 Juin 2004)

ma petite contribution. Ca date un peu. C'était surtout un essai de rendu d'une animation en radiosité. Le type n'est pas de ma propre modélisation

cliquez sur l'image pour voir la vidéo (3,4mo)


----------



## Muludovski (3 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air vraiment trop puissant ce truc! Faudra que j'essaye





Oui oui oui, viendez nombreux vers Blender!     

En plus, franchement, je la trouve pas complexe du tout l'interface.
Elle est particulière. Faut juste avoir l'humilité de l'aborder en tenant compte de sa singularité, et ne pas abandonner au bout de 5 minutes. Parce qu'à la 6eme (minute ) on comprend comment ça marche...

Cette interface, elle est *ÉTOURDISSANTE* de souplesse!


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juin 2004)

héhé ..  merci à Starbus et stivvff pour leurs contributions    ! 

et 





			
				Muludovski a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui oui, viendez nombreux vers Blender!


 on fait comme il dit !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

Voir la signature  
ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
ll
V


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Juin 2004)

Y'a des trucs super ici... C'est cool...
Je suis assez orienté 3D aussi. J'ai pas de travaux ici, mais je pourrai essayer de vous trouver ca, en attendant de trouver le temps de faire vraiment mon site ouaibe... pour l'instant, vous pouvez toujours y aller si ca vous interesse, mais la gallerie est vraiment a refaire... surtout les photos en tout cas... donc si vous voulez, c'est par la. 
Et finalement, je vient de vérifier le site, la galerie a aussi besoin d'être retouchée... le warning: mysql_fetch_array ca fait pas très pro...   
Du coup je vous tiendrai au courant si ca vous interesse.


----------



## Muludovski (8 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Du coup je vous tiendrai au courant si ca vous interesse.



Je viens de passer, et c'est toujours out!


----------



## Muludovski (9 Juin 2004)

Yo...

Voilà une voiturette que j'ai faite y a qqs temps... Là, je lui fais faire démarrage _kangouresque_, mais l'anim ne dure qu'une seule seconde   (400 Ko) 
C'est JUSTE LÀ 

PS: Ne jugez pas Blender en regardant ce que j'en fais moi... Ça a beau être un freeware, c'est quand même BIEN COSTAUD  Alors mettez vous-y titchuittt


----------



## El_ChiCo (9 Juin 2004)

ben le truc pour mon site, c'est que j'ai pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment... avec le boulot pour mon stage, le rapport et tout ces trucs... Mais oui, faudrait vraiment que je m'y mette, surtout que ca doit être une connerie de rien du tout...

et puis pour l'animation, mon avis juste, avec le changement de caméra si brusque j'ai eu du mal a comprendre le mouvement au début... En prenant au ralenti j'ai mieux vu ce qu'il se passe et après a vitesse normale, c'est mieux... Mais voilà... Sinon, c'est bien... et pour le rendu et la durée on s'en fout... Enfin moi en tout cas... Je sais quelle durée ca prend de calculer une animation de 2 seconde avec un bon rendu... Je comprend qu'on l'on fasse des trucs plus simples...


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juin 2004)

n'empêche, tu l'as fait ! on attendra pour le reste !


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juin 2004)

rendu Bryce3D, modélisation Poser3, Cinema4D SE 5


----------



## hummmf (14 Juin 2004)

Voici ma petite pierre à l'édifice.


----------



## hummmf (14 Juin 2004)

Et puis dans la foulée...


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Juin 2004)

c'est joli tout ca...
J'aime bien les petits mexicains de l'affiche...


----------



## hummmf (14 Juin 2004)

J'arrive pas à mettre plusieurs images dans le même message....hummmf


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Juin 2004)

bah sinon, tu mets juste une URL vers le fichier de l'image, ca suffit


----------



## hummmf (14 Juin 2004)

Et une petite dernière...faut pas abuser.


----------



## anntraxh (14 Juin 2004)

hummmf a dit:
			
		

> Et une petite dernière...faut pas abuser.



Ce n'est pas de l'abus, que nenni, et c'est un plaisir que de découvrir tes images !  :style:


----------



## tran (14 Juin 2004)

et voilà anntraxh j'ai  suivi ton conseil !


----------



## Muludovski (14 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ben le truc pour mon site, c'est que j'ai pas beaucoup de temps en ce moment... avec le boulot pour mon stage, le rapport et tout ces trucs... Mais oui, faudrait vraiment que je m'y mette, surtout que ca doit être une connerie de rien du tout...



On attend! 



			
				El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour l'animation, mon avis juste, avec le changement de caméra si brusque j'ai eu du mal a comprendre le mouvement au début... En prenant au ralenti j'ai mieux vu ce qu'il se passe et après a vitesse normale, c'est mieux... Mais voilà... Sinon, c'est bien... et pour le rendu et la durée on s'en fout... Enfin moi en tout cas... Je sais quelle durée ca prend de calculer une animation de 2 seconde avec un bon rendu... Je comprend qu'on l'on fasse des trucs plus simples...



En fait, je viens de voir que le premier chargement de l'anim l'ampute de quelques frames au début... En gros, faut la rejouer une fois encore pour la voir correctement...


----------



## macintroll (15 Juin 2004)

Sympa vos screens  !!!!   


Vla quelques vieilles réalisations...

Sous Raydream studio 5 (l'ancètre de Carrara) poser et Bryce ...et un 9500 233Mhz !!


















Sinon j'ai une petite galerie en ligne avec des présentations et des vidéos.
http://macintroll.free.fr/web/3d/index.html 
 :style:


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

Super vos job!    

J'ai testé il y a un ou deux ans une démo d'un logiciel de 3D (dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom)... Avec j'avais un explicatif pas à pas pour réaliser deux objets, le premier un marteau et le deuxième un vase. 
J'ai réussi le premier mais le vase impossible...    

Du coup j'ai abandonné et aussi un peu par manque de temps... 

Mais j'aimerai bien m'y mettre quand je vois vos créations...


----------



## El_ChiCo (29 Juin 2004)

j'imagine le plaisir que ca doit être de bosser sur les nouveaux écrans 30"... Un régal de modéliser un truc


----------



## hummmf (5 Juillet 2004)

Coucou...
Bon j'ai pas le modèle de ton vase sous les yeux mais généralement les objets cylindriques et symétriques sont très simple à réaliser...
Il suffit de dessiner en points la forme de contour...une sorte de tranche de la vur de côté de ton vase et de le faire s'extruder sur lui même autour d'un axe...comme une sorte de tour du potier...
Bon j'suis peut être pas très clair...


----------



## hummmf (5 Juillet 2004)

Ce sera peut être plus clair comme cela...c'est généralement la même manip pour tous les logiciels...


----------



## macintroll (5 Juillet 2004)

> une sorte de tranche de la vur de côté de ton vase et de le faire s'extruder sur lui même autour d'un axe...comme une sorte de tour du potier...


 ca s'appelle une révolution 

 Y a un bon site de tutoriaux sur C4D la :
 Dabord comment modéliser un .. container à poubelle  
http://129.125.101.174/c4dportal/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=687&PN=1

 et en français également :
http://www.frenchcinema4d.com/index.php


----------



## hummmf (5 Juillet 2004)

Houuuu excusez moi...je ne voulais pas froisser les puristes... 
 
Il m'a semblé qu'employer des mots simples faciliterait la compréhension d'un débutant...histoire de lui donner l'envie de bidouiller son vase et peut être de se remettre à la 3D.


----------



## macintroll (5 Juillet 2004)

hummmf a dit:
			
		

> Houuuu excusez moi...je ne voulais pas froisser les puristes...
> 
> Il m'a semblé qu'employer des mots simples faciliterait la compréhension d'un débutant...histoire de lui donner l'envie de bidouiller son vase et peut être de se remettre à la 3D.


 Pas de problèmes,
  mais tant qu'a expliquer autant utiliser le mot adéquat. 
 vu qu'il le retrouvera à peu près partout.
 (D'autant plus que ton explication est tout à fait correcte)


----------



## ApyCop1 (15 Juillet 2004)

Bon je viens poser ma pierre a l'edifice

J'ai un Thread dans la section "arts graphiques" du forum avec l'evolution du boulot (WIP)....j'y mettrais l'evolution de la modé par la suite.
Premier rendu Maya apres switch


----------



## molgow (15 Juillet 2004)

Impressionant !!  

C'est toi qui a fait toute la modélisation ? ou est-ce que tu as repris la "forme" quelque part au moins ?

On dirait presque une photo, tellement c'est beau...


----------



## ApyCop1 (15 Juillet 2004)

Non non, c'est tout du fait maison, commencé par une roue puis capot avant, et j'ai construit le reste autour du capot (c'est une technique comme une autre, mais elle marche pas mal pour moi)

C'est une modé en pur polygones+lissage (travail en smoothproxy) et de temps en temps un passage en subdiv pour voir (mais je suis malgrès tout resté en polygones-->polygon rulez  )

Rendu avec MentalRay (FinalGather sans GI) avec une texture HDRI pour générer la lumière et les reflets (il n'y a aucunes lampes dans la scène, si ce n'est une avec une intensité nulle pour que Maya n'uyilise pas l'éclairage par defaut)

35000 faces, interieur restant a faire.

EDIT:

Allez hop une petite deuxieme:






Un closeup d'une roue






le logo PZero en bas du pneu devrais être jaune mais je viens de m'apercevoirs que j'ai fait le rendu avec une vielle version du shader du pneu...oups :rateau:
Je n'ai pas encore modelisé le disque de frein et le triangle, du coup derriere la jante c'est un peu....comment dire.....noir  
M'enfin, chaques choses en sont temps.


----------



## anntraxh (16 Juillet 2004)

superbe travail ... bravo


----------



## ApyCop1 (17 Juillet 2004)

WIP......le retour de la vegeance du mec qui bosse tard ..... :sleep: 


En avant pour les decalcos

















Ca commence à prendre forme, ca me fait du bien parcqu'il a fallu que je refasse à la mains tous les logos (ceux que j'avais trouvés n'étaient pas assez précis et la def pas sufisante......du coup, outils plume dans photoshop et décalcomanie des logos originels et tadaaa! des logos en Hidef  )
Et puis, l'UV mapping c super chiant :rateau:  mais bon, faut c'qui faut  

Suite du programme: encore des logos prodrive, robin et subaru à integrer, faut que je modellise les deux antennes sur le toit ainsi que les cabochons de clignotants à l'avant et sur les ailes, puis ensuite j'attaque le shader des feux arrière et des clignotants (ca va être interessant à faire)

Allez zouuuuu au pieu


----------



## BioSS (17 Juillet 2004)

franchement je sais pas quoi dire. Je crois que c'est tout simplement ce que l'on appelle le talent. Bravo, félicitations. Autrement, il manque des décalques, et petite précision : il y a une bande foncée voir noire en haut du pare-brise, sur laquelle figure le constructeur (subaru dans ton cas), parfois le nom de la caisse, parfois un sponsor... 

Sinon le reflet des vitres est abusé (ambiance irréelle décalée..). Il reste à modéliser quelques trucs derrières les jantes (disques, etc...). Il manque également les sièges, le pot d'échappement, et.. Enfin bref, tout ça prend énormément de temps, mais je reviendrai ici régulièrement pour voir tes travaux.

d'ailleurs, je demande à tout le monde ici de coup de bouler ce surdoué de 3D


----------



## ApyCop1 (17 Juillet 2004)

en fait le bandeau au dessus du parbrise est bleu terne avec le logotype Subaru en jaune (il y a le même sur la lunette arrière). Je precise aussi que c'est le modèle "showcase", sans tout les sponsors, du coup la voiture est moins chargée en ecrits.

Pour les reflexions abusées dans les vitres, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais ce qui induit cette impression, c'est l'abscence d'environement qui se rattache à cette reflexion, en effet, le fond est noir, du coup ça crée un decalage, qui disparait lorsque l'environement est mis en place (un bête bitmad suffit).....en plus la reflexion, c'est l'interieur d'une cathedrale (pas vraiment un lieu pour une bagnole de rallye :rateau: ) faut que je refasse un HDRI plus en accord avec le sujet.

Pour l'interieur, je verrais quand j'aurais atteind ce que je veux pour l'exterieur.....en plus j'ai pas trop de reference (j'ai un écorché du modele 2003 et deux photos prise des "places??" arrière, pas folichons, mais possible en trichant un poil). Autrement, il faut que je fasse le pot c'est vrai, les disques, etriers et triangles, c'est prévu et il faut aussi que je fasse l'écusson Subaru sur le parchoc avant
En tout cas, merci pour les commentaires, c'est toujours sympa et ca aide à débusquer le truc qui va pas mais qu'on ne vois plus à force d'avoir le pif dedans.....

Bouahhhh :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
allez, dodo

Buena note les gens!


----------



## anntraxh (6 Août 2004)

Bon ben quoi, les 3Déistes ?
Il est vrai que le travail d'Apycop1 est plus qu'impressionnant, bravo encore une fois, mais faut pas complexer pour la cause, on débute tous un jour ...


----------



## molgow (6 Août 2004)

Allez.. histoire de remotiver tous les nuls de la 3D à poster, voici ma seule et unique "oeuvre" en 3D :






Avant de rire, sachez que c'est fait en OpenGL et donc sans utiliser un programme de 3D. Juste du code en C.

Voilà, maintenant vous pouvez vous marrer, et vous n'avez plus aucune excuse pour ne pas poster vos essais après ça


----------



## ApyCop1 (6 Août 2004)

+1  

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi anntraxh, je fait de la 3D depuis un certain temps deja (et j'ai aussi une formation derriere moi)......donc. Mes premieres images etaient pas follichonnes non plus, mais faut un debut à tout; la seule chose qu'il faut pour avancer, c'est du temps, de la patience, de la methode et si possible une connaissance minimale du dessin (ca aide beaucoup).
Bref, montrez vos images, un bon propos est toujours une qualité qui relève une technique defaillante (la voiture que je suis en train de faire n'a aucunes ambitions intellectualisante, ce n'est que de la pure technique.......faire une belle image).

3D powa!!!!

exemple d'un de mes tout premiers boulots.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2004)

ApyCop1 a dit:
			
		

>



Le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que, pour le coup, il est vraiment roux le Prêtre roux !


----------



## ApyCop1 (6 Août 2004)

:rateau:


----------



## ApyCop1 (6 Août 2004)

Bon bon....... j'ai un peu laissé la Subaru en StandBy ces derniers temps  :sleep: (je vais m'y remettre incessement sous peu  ), alors je vous propose quelques images de productions plus ou moins anciennes (dont une image du Moyen Metrage sur lequel j'ai bossé l'an dernier, Une Vie en l'Air).


----------



## anntraxh (7 Août 2004)

j'aime beaucoup ta Caverne du Dragon !


----------



## pixelemon (7 Août 2004)

bon ben moi je poste une image pas de moi... pour changer et donner de l'espoir aux beginners (comme moi) ceux qui font ça sont mes idoles en 3d... parce qu'avec la technique il faut penser aussi...


----------



## naas (30 Novembre 2004)

bon et alors on a plus rien ? moi j'ai deux mains gauches avec des moufles  mais j'ai des yeux


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Décembre 2004)

hihihi... Commence déjà par retirer tes moufles...

Je viens de recevoir la freebox, ca fait trop du bien les gars... Je vais enfin pouvoir essayer de vous montrer des trucs aussi...


----------



## moi et moi seul (21 Juillet 2005)

bon j'ai blender mais tout ce que j'arrive a faire c'est un cube ou une sphere ... comment modéliser autre chose ... je sais ya un guide mais j'ai rien compris ... aidez moi !!!!!!!!


----------



## moi et moi seul (21 Juillet 2005)

c'est bon j'ai compris mais comment on fait pour sauver son image 3d sous jpg ? on va dans quoi ?


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2005)

moi et moi seul a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon j'ai compris mais comment on fait pour sauver son image 3d sous jpg ? on va dans quoi ?




Tu lances le rendu de ton image, ensuite tu fais "File/Save image", tu définis le dossier où tu veux sauvegarder, tu nommes ton fichier en mettant l'extension et tu cliques sur "Save JPEG".


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui seraient un peu perdus avec Blender en anglais, vous pouvez télécharger le PDF en français


----------



## clampin (26 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui seraient un peu perdus avec Blender en anglais, vous pouvez télécharger le PDF en français



Merci pour la sources...


----------



## obi wan (8 Décembre 2005)

ma petite contribution...


----------

